# Gorecki's Lyrics



## Eduardo231064 (May 24, 2006)

Hi there, I'm a new member of the forum and only found out about it because of a search that so far I have been unable to complete successfully. 

I would very much appreciate if anyone out there would have the lyrics of Gorecki's symphony No. 3 in Polish to share
Y have been looking for them for a long time and they don't seem to be on the net.
Thanks 
Eduardo


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2019)

*1st movement*:

_Mój syn, mój wybrany i ukochany synu.
Podziel się swoimi ranami ze swoją matką.
A ponieważ, drogi synu, zawsze nosiłem cię w swoim sercu,
I zawsze służył ci wiernie.
Porozmawiaj ze swoją matką, żeby ją uszczęśliwić,
Chociaż już mnie zostawiasz, moja kochana nadzieja_.
*
2nd movement*:

_Nie, mamo, nie płacz,
Najczystsza królowa nieba.
Zawsze mnie wspieraj_.

*3rd movement*:

_Gdzie on poszedł?
Mój najdroższy synu?
Być może w czasie powstania.
Okrutny wróg go zabił.

Ach, wy, źli ludzie.
W imię Boga, najświętszego,
Powiedz mi, dlaczego zabiłeś....
Mój synu?

Nigdy więcej
Czy będę miał jego wsparcie
Nawet jeśli będę płakać.
Moje stare oczy wypłynęły na zewnątrz.

Czy moje gorzkie łzy....
by stworzyć kolejną rzekę Odrę.
Nie przywróciliby do życia.
Mój syn

On leży w swoim grobie.
i nie wiem, gdzie....
Chociaż ciągle pytam ludzi.
Wszędzie

Być może biedne dziecko.
Kłamstwa w ciężkim rowie.
i zamiast tego mógł być....
leżącego w swoim ciepłym łóżku.

Oh, zaśpiewaj dla niego.
Małe boskie piosenkarskie ptaszki.
Od kiedy jego matka
Nie mogę go znaleźć.

A ty, Boże kwiaty....
Niech zakwitniesz dookoła.
Żeby mój syn
Oby spał szczęśliwie_.

Hope that helps !!


----------

